# 500! (and falling)...



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

500! (And Falling) | Zero Hedge


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Wheeee!


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Dandy Don! My man!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Keep panic selling . As I have ask before keep it up. I am not selling I am buying. Now is a great time to pump up longer term retirement plans.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

All aboard the "Hope and Change" Obamanomics train, the ride is about to begin!


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Good luck with that Smitty...

Why This Slump Has Legs | Zero Hedge


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepper News said:


> Good luck with that Smitty...
> 
> Why This Slump Has Legs | Zero Hedge


 I will do just fine. Been through this before. The rebound put 3 children through college debt free. Not worried.
Time to invest is on the way down not up. Sold some last year at 210 a share it is at 104 right now for many reasons . I will buy it all back plus some real soon. Investment is not a right now thing it is for the long haul.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> I will do just fine. Been through this before. The rebound put 3 children through college debt free. Not worried.
> Time to invest is on the way down not up. Sold some last year at 210 a share it is at 104 right now for many reasons . I will buy it all back plus some real soon. Investment is not a right now thing it is for the long haul.


I hope you do. I don't want to see anyone lose their life savings investing in paper and electronic assets in a Ponzi market that is no longer based on fundamentals, but instead fueled by endless debt and money printing.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I will do just fine. Been through this before. The rebound put 3 children through college debt free. Not worried.
> Time to invest is on the way down not up. Sold some last year at 210 a share it is at 104 right now for many reasons . I will buy it all back plus some real soon. Investment is not a right now thing it is for the long haul.


Smitty is dead on regarding stocks...... be prepared for the long term investment and the roller coaster ride. But....... the roller coaster has to end sometime. You are also betting you have a long term left.

Personally, I am not predicting one way or the other.......just saying.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepper News said:


> Good luck with that Smitty...
> 
> Why This Slump Has Legs | Zero Hedge


 Keep in mind I survived Jimmy Carter, with the help of God came out ahead of the game in the end. This is nothing compared to the Carter years. Remember 23% interest for those with great credit.
Investing a market gambling are two different worlds. I do not invest in paper. I invest in companies that make things that have real assets.
By no means prefect, but a hedge against what can happen. Money invested long term must be some thing you can sit on and not depend on the buy food and keep a roof over your head.
Example I mention a stock. It was way under valued at $65 dollar a share. Investors took it over and ran it up to a hyped price of $210. I sold it.
Now it is around $104 to $106. Down in part due to cheap oil and other industry trends. Under valued again based on assets the company has. Shut down sold off it is worth about $150 to $175. I have set a price at where I will buy back into.
It takes while to learn not to panic because an invest swings in the short term. But you do learn, or go broke.
No expert just lived through this a few times. I do know the sun will come up tomorrow and will keep doing so until it does not and if that happens it is to late anyway.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Keep in mind I survived Jimmy Carter, with the help of God came out ahead of the game in the end. This is nothing compared to the Carter years. Remember 23% interest for those with great credit.
> Investing a market gambling are two different worlds. I do not invest in paper. I invest in companies that make things that have real assets.
> By no means prefect, but a hedge against what can happen. Money invested long term must be some thing you can sit on and not depend on the buy food and keep a roof over your head.
> Example I mention a stock. It was way under valued at $65 dollar a share. Investors took it over and ran it up to a hyped price of $210. I sold it.
> ...


*
Here's why I would NEVER personally put another penny in the stock markets...nor will I keep any amount of funds in a US bank over what is necessary to pay bills...*

In 2012, the 7th Circuit Court of Appeals ruled in the Sentinel case that *brokerages can use segregated client funds to pay off creditors*. Now, think about that for a minute. We all know there are HUNDREDS OF TRILLIONS of dollars propping up the financial system. What happens if things start imploding, these derivatives start coming due and various financial institutions begin to fail? They now have a legal precedent to steal everything in your account and there is nothing you can do. All your stocks? Liquidated and gone. Your bank account? Gone.

Here's more...

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-sentinel-appeals-decision-idUSBRE87900T20120810

Federal Appeals Court Rules Brokerages Can Use Segregated Client Funds to Pay Creditors | SilverDoctors.com

Ann Barnhardt used to run Barnhardt Capital Management but completely closed up shop when she saw the total lawlessness that is now in the markets. You can hear more of her rant here...

Ann Barnhardt: GET YOUR MONEY OUT OF THE FINANCIAL SYSTEM OR IT WILL BE STOLEN FROM YOU!! | SilverDoctors.com

Also, if you have money in a bank...it's not yours...

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-11-12/russell-napier-declares-november-16-2014-day-money-dies

http://ellenbrown.com/2014/12/01/new-rules-cyprus-style-bail-ins-to-hit-deposits-and-pensions/

Shocking Declaration By Obama And World Leaders: Your Bank Account Isn't Yours


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You fail to see that those peddling silver and gold are running the same game. People have lost their assess in Gold and silver many times and will again. If they jump in and out short term.
Heck any that think they own gold and all they have is a peace of paper saying you have 250K in gold stored at ABC , will wake up one day to find all they own is a peace of paper.
I have no checking account worthless I use a mutual fund as a saving account and checking account. .


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Prepper News said:


> *
> Here's why I would NEVER put another penny in the stock markets...nor will I keep any amount of funds in a US bank over what is necessary to pay bills...*
> 
> In 2012, the 7th Circuit Court of Appeals ruled in the Sentinel case that *brokerages can use segregated client funds to pay off creditors in bankruptcy situations*. Now, think about that for a minute. We all know there are TRILLIONS...no, make that HUNDREDS OF TRILLIONS...some even say over a QUADRILLION in derivatives...that is propping up the financial system. What happens if things start imploding, these derivatives start coming due and various financial institutions begin to fail? They now have a legal precedent to steal everything in your account and there is nothing you can do. All your stocks? Liquidated and gone. Your bank account? Gone.
> ...


Just some friendly advice, take it or leave it. If you want to have a discussion about financial markets, do not cite Ann Barnhardt as one of your sources. She is as crazy as they come and the last I heard she was living in her car.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Smitty...yes...I'd never invest in paper metals.

mutual fund/checkin/saving....all the same thing in the grand scheme. In order for you to take funds from your mutual fund, it must first clear through a money market. All sorts of recent 'rules' on money markets now. If things get dicey, they can stop you from getting your money...

Get ready for new money-fund rules - MarketWatch


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Buck,

Ann's problems are from when she took a stand and refused to pay taxes any longer.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I bought a bunch of Cambell's soup at 25¢ a can -it is now selling for $1
I am holding over 20 cans of SPAM and my plan is to corner the market on libbys vegetables


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

The last crash really screwed me over. My accounts have been slowly and steadily increasing since then and have only a couple years ago made up and surpassed the huge losses... If this is gonna happen again I would rather cash out for something tangible than wait years and years once again. But how the effworddeleted do I do it? Most of my retirement funds are in employer matched 401k and a privately financed IRA. Aren't there huge penalties associated with cashing them out?


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Arklatex said:


> The last crash really screwed me over. My accounts have been slowly and steadily increasing since then and have only a couple years ago made up and surpassed the huge losses... If this is gonna happen again I would rather cash out for something tangible than wait years and years once again. But how the effworddeleted do I do it? Most of my retirement funds are in employer matched 401k and a privately financed IRA. Aren't there huge penalties associated with cashing them out?


It's a hard spot people are in right now...without a doubt. I wouldn't want to give anyone investment advice. I'm just pointing out the current dangers in the market.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepper News said:


> Smitty...yes...I'd never invest in paper metals.
> 
> mutual fund/checkin/saving....all the same thing in the grand scheme. In order for you to ever take funds from your mutual fund, it must first clear through a money market. All sorts of recent 'rules' on money markets now. If things get dicey, they can stop you from getting your money...
> 
> Get ready for new money-fund rules - MarketWatch


 When I go in to buy a new car or bike. I make my deal Take out my phone call 1800-my money. I tell them to sell x amount of dollars worth. It is in my done. It goes in to an account I transfer it to the dealer. Has worked for many years. That fund is not tied up in any 401 or retirement account that would have restrictions.
I was taught from a young age not to follow the path others do. Never had a Mortgage. Just because everyone does it that way does not mean it right or you have to. Never filled out a loan application. There are different ways to do things .


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Smitty...I'm referring to a SHTF situation/economic collapse, not how things were yesterday or tomorrow.

We are all living under a fiat experiment where our currency is backed by nothing. It's been that way since Nixon took us off the gold standard in '71. The average fiat currency lasts 27 years. We're past 40 years now and I have little faith it will last much longer. Countries like Russia and China are already rejecting the dollar in world trade. It's just a matter of time.

Anyhow...Not trying to argue with you brother. 

P.S. Also, a little about the 'DTCC'...

"Who Really Owns Your Stocks? Hint: It's Not You"


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

BuckB said:


> Just some friendly advice, take it or leave it. If you want to have a discussion about financial markets, do not cite Ann Barnhardt as one of your sources. She is as crazy as they come and the last I heard she was living in her car.


Not only is she slightly looney (at central state she'd have had her own room in Bldg 96) but seems like she can't figure out how to pay her taxes.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> Smitty...I'm referring to a SHTF situation/economic collapse, not how things were yesterday or tomorrow.
> 
> We are all living under a fiat experiment where our currency is backed by nothing. It's been that way since Nixon took us off the gold standard in '71. The average fiat currency lasts 27 years. We're past 40 years now and I have little faith it will last much longer. Countries like Russia and China are already rejecting the dollar in world trade. It's just a matter of time.
> 
> ...


You really believe this crap don't you?


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

I've listened to many "analysts" over the years...Ann knows her stuff. The shameful ones are on TV each day.

She does have her religious views...but I don't ding people for that.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> You really believe this crap don't you?


believe what exactly?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> believe what exactly?


What you post. Duh!

The financial markets do have their ups and downs, but so does everything else. Crops don't grow well cause the rain storm missed my fields by about 10 miles.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

A lot of you think a 500 point single day loss is tragic, but during the depression the one day drop was 12% in value, but it was the sheer volume that crashed. Worse happened almost three years later when the market lost 90% of it's value in about 6 months. It's highly unlikely that something of that magnitude is going to happen in the next week or so.

Again if you are playing (as opposed to investing in brick and mortar - folks that really build a product) the market, then you're no better than those that go to the casino and bet it all on one throw of the die


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

You mean do I believe the FACTS I posted? Yes.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Recovered half of the losses. No S hitting the F today, just sweet, low oil and gas prices.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

All index futures I see are up?


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Prepper News said:


> Buck,
> 
> Ann's problems are from when she took a stand and refused to pay taxes any longer. Feel free to dispute anything I posted.


I did not dispute or agree with anything you said. The only thing I suggested was that Ann Barnhardt is not a good source to cite as expertise. The woman is bat-$hit crazy. She had a moderately successful business trading cattle futures. When John Corzine blew up his business stealing from his investors and did not get prosecuted, she decided to scuttle her business for some reason. I am not sure what she saw as the connection between her and Corzine, but whatever. She stopped paying her taxes, but she also stopped paying her mortgage. The bank foreclosed on her home and the IRS seized all of her accounts.

She continued her spiral into madness with a series of anti-muslim videos (which in itself is a perfectly sane thing) but she did them dressed as a character from Lord of the Rings. The last I heard she was living in her car and doing day labor for cash while proudly announcing it to God, the world and the IRS on the intertubes.

She is a whackjob. If you believe the points you are making, fine. But stick with linking to folks like Zero Hedge, Whiskey and Gunpowder and Peter Schiff as your sources. Linking to Ann Barnhardt does nothing to increase the credibility of your points.

As I said, I am not taking a position on whether I agree or disagree with your thesis. I am only trying to help you make a more credible argument.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Buck...We can agree to disagree.  I think Ann is great. She said she closed shop because she could no longer in good conscience participate in fraudulent markets and put her client's money at risk. She took a stand on taxes much like Peter Schiff's dad Irwin did. I'm not going to judge that decision.

I haven't watched any videos of her as a Lord of the Rings character. Alex Jones sometimes does videos as a dog....no big deal.

I think I cited like 6 sources including Zero Hedge and Reuters. Plenty more...Schiff, Gerald Celente, Paul Craig Roberts, etc


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Peter Schiff Warns: "The Whole Economy Has Imploded... Collapse Is Coming"


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Prepper News, did you hear that Irwin Schiff died recently in prison, chained to a cot? I couldn't help but think of Francis Scott Key.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Yeah, that was sad. Skin cancer was left untreated and spread.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Prepper News, did you hear that Irwin Schiff died recently in prison, chained to a cot? I couldn't help but think of Francis Scott Key.


This was one of the folks that claimed the Federal Government is illegally collecting Income Taxes?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> This was one of the folks that claimed the Federal Government is illegally collecting Income Taxes?


Yes. A losing battle from the get-go. But he had guts.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In the end if SHTF. I mean this whole dam system burns to the ground. Everything has no value. Then it is on and it will not madder what we had yesterday . 
That is when the preps we have made for years will madder. we will have shelter ,food ,water. Security. We will live. Not as we do today but a new life . Different set of rules. Nothing we do today can change that.
Without some hope that things will work out then what options are we left with. For now we must face facts, thing may not be prefect, will face ups and downs that may test us to our limits. This is not the first time nor the last. We survived kicking the King out, civil war. countless smaller wars, Depression, , WW1, WW2, Jimmy Carter ect. Not a betting man but odds are pretty good after a little ass kicking we will figure it out again for awhile. By that I will be dead and my children ,your children will have to fix it again some time.
Take my cash, investment, what ever you like you don't own my soul or will. With faith we will make it.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

This is a great interview from a survivor of the German hyperinflation and currency collapse...

@12:35-14:15 - This woman tells a story and teaches a great lesson...

"Money is useless"... "Gold and silver...you survive on that"...."Gold and silver buys you anything"...."Gold and silver gets you through the bad times"


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> This is a great interview from a survivor of the German hyperinflation and currency collapse...
> 
> @12:35-14:15 - This woman tells a story and teaches a great lesson...
> 
> "Money is useless"... "Gold and silver...you survive on that"...."Gold and silver buys you anything"...."Gold and silver gets you through the bad times"


And just how does Germany's hyperinflation concern what is taking place today in the US. In Germany's case, they'd been forced to pay reparations in gold to the winners of WWI, they'd lost a substantial portion of their industrial heartland; and that's not what is happening to us today.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

.......


----------

